# Snake Eyes from GI Joe has been cast!



## Omar B (Dec 6, 2007)

I was not sure where to post this so I put it in te General section.  Anyways, for the upcoming GI Joe movie they have chosen their Snake Eyes.  Their Choice?  Darth Maul, Ray Park himself!

I think as a martial artist he can pull off the cool fighting scenes though we'll get another ninja being played by a karateka.  My only problem with it is Ray Park is kinda short to play Snake Eyes in my eyes.

Here's more:  http://www.aintitcool.com/node/34976


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Dec 6, 2007)

Who cares if Ray Park isn't quite as tall as Snake Eyes? It's Ray Park!!!!!!!!

WOO HOO!!!!!:highfive:artyon:


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 6, 2007)

They seem to be casting some good people for this movie.  I was worried about the bad press I read when it first came out about them renaming what "GI Joe" meant and it being an international thing out of Brussels.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 6, 2007)

Omar B said:


> I was not sure where to post this so I put it in te General section.  Anyways, for the upcoming GI Joe movie they have chosen their Snake Eyes.  Their Choice?  Darth Maul, Ray Park himself!
> 
> I think as a martial artist he can pull off the cool fighting scenes though we'll get another ninja being played by a karateka.  My only problem with it is Ray Park is kinda short to play Snake Eyes in my eyes.
> 
> Here's more:  http://www.aintitcool.com/node/34976


Kinda short? Dude, have you _seen_ Lord Of The Rings? If they can make tall people short then I'm sure they can make short people tall...(like Tom Cruise) ahh the wonders of computer technology.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2007)

Good choice!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 6, 2007)

I am just happy that my favorite GI JOE character, that being Snake Eyes, is going to be in the show


----------



## Blindside (Dec 6, 2007)

I think if Wolverine can be played by a guy who is 6' tall, Snake Eyes can be played by a guy who is 5'6" (I'm guessing here), besides all the action figures were the same size. 

Lamont


----------



## Omar B (Dec 6, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Kinda short? Dude, have you _seen_ Lord Of The Rings? If they can make tall people short then I'm sure they can make short people tall...(like Tom Cruise) ahh the wonders of computer technology.



I hear what your saying man, but that's a lot of special effects dollars being spent to have someone who's 5'5 look 6'2.  It's not a LOTR situation where the Hobbits are tiny and everyone else is huge, there's no getting around that, in the case of GI Joe I think it would have been easier to cast someone who's actually the hight he should be.

I've got no problem with Park, as a lifelong Star Wars fan I love his work as Darth Maul.  No doubt he could pull off the flashy martial arts, my only question is the hight.


----------



## Empty Hands (Dec 6, 2007)

"At last we will reveal ourselves to GI Joe!  At last we will have revenge!"

Hopefully he will have more than 2 lines this time.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 6, 2007)

He didnt have any lines as Toad in X-men either.


----------



## searcher (Dec 6, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> "At last we will reveal ourselves to GI Joe! At last we will have revenge!"
> 
> Hopefully he will have more than 2 lines this time.


 

It si my understanding that he was not allowed to speak any lines in Episode 1.    They said his voice wa not menacing enough and they dubbed his lines in.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Omar B said:


> I was not sure where to post this so I put it in te General section. Anyways, for the upcoming GI Joe movie they have chosen their Snake Eyes. Their Choice? Darth Maul, Ray Park himself!
> 
> I think as a martial artist he can pull off the cool fighting scenes though we'll get another ninja being played by a karateka. My only problem with it is Ray Park is kinda short to play Snake Eyes in my eyes.
> 
> Here's more: http://www.aintitcool.com/node/34976


 
Ray Park is not a karateka! He is CMA. He's Glaswegian too which is what makes him tough not MA lol!


----------



## Empty Hands (Dec 6, 2007)

searcher said:


> It si my understanding that he was not allowed to speak any lines in Episode 1.



I see you are correct, I didn't know that.  Too bad.  Hopefully he will feel the love a little more in GIJoe.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 6, 2007)

Everyone here knows that I am a fanboy extreme.  I wanted to squeal like a little girl when I read that.
Now, I finally can buy one of these: http://www.cbswords.com/product_info.php/cPath/31/products_id/265 , dress up like Snake Eyes and sleep on the sidewalk waiting for the movie to open.

FANBOYS UNITE!!!

AoG


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 6, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Everyone here knows that I am a fanboy extreme. I wanted to squeal like a little girl when I read that.
> Now, I finally can buy one of these: http://www.cbswords.com/product_info.php/cPath/31/products_id/265 , dress up like Snake Eyes and sleep on the sidewalk waiting for the movie to open.
> 
> FANBOYS UNITE!!!
> ...


 

Ok I am glad Ray won the role.  I am a fan of his.

These swords are nice and I wouldnt minmd buying it for myself.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 7, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> "At last we will reveal ourselves to GI Joe! At last we will have revenge!"
> 
> Hopefully he will have more than 2 lines this time.


 

You DO remember that due to an injury on his first mission trying to save Scarlett from a burning, about-to-explode Huey, Snake-Eyes can't talk anymore, right? (later in the series in the newer Devil's Due Publishing series in production now, they WERE able to reconstruct his face but nothing could be done about his vocal cords).


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 7, 2007)

I have my own issues with the whole Brussels thing, but that aside:

If they MUST go forward with this, and they HAVE chosen an acceptable Snake Eyes, the question must now be answered:

Who will be their choice for Storm Shadow?

Because you CANNOT have Snake-Eyes without Storm Shadow. It's practically illegal since their lives are so intertwined.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 7, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I have my own issues with the whole Brussels thing, but that aside:
> 
> If they MUST go forward with this, and they HAVE chosen an acceptable Snake Eyes, the question must now be answered:
> 
> ...



True. They could pick from the cast of "Last Samurai". Tom Cruise excluded, of course.

As for Ray Park's voice, I agree, who cares? Snake Eyes plays a mute for 99.44% of his time in GI Joe (he said "Scarlet" once). Park's funny looking mug would also have a balaclava on it all the time. He just needs to pantomime and kick high. It's a good choice, IMO.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 7, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I have my own issues with the whole Brussels thing, but that aside:
> 
> If they MUST go forward with this, and they HAVE chosen an acceptable Snake Eyes, the question must now be answered:
> 
> ...


 
He probably doesn't look Japanese enough, but I'd go for Mark Dacascos, the guy has the skills, and since he certainly isn't an A (or even B) list name, he might come cheap.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 7, 2007)

Excellent choise. Short or not, he pulled off playing the headless horseman making him really intimidating in Sleepy Hollow.  I`ve little doubt he can fill the shoes of Snake Eyes.

Who is going to be Storm Shadow? I think Isaiah Washington who fought Jet Li in Romeo must Die would be great.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 7, 2007)

Blindside said:


> He probably doesn't look Japanese enough, but I'd go for Mark Dacascos, the guy has the skills, and since he certainly isn't an A (or even B) list name, he might come cheap.



He's too busy with Iron Chef.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 7, 2007)

Cirdan said:


> Who is going to be Storm Shadow? I think Isaiah Washington who fought Jet Li in Romeo must Die would be great.



Storm Shadow is straight Japanese, from a Ninja Clan.


----------



## Empty Hands (Dec 7, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> You DO remember that due to an injury on his first mission trying to save Scarlett from a burning, about-to-explode Huey, Snake-Eyes can't talk anymore, right?



Actually, no.  Oops! :idunno:


----------



## lightning (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow! hope it turns out to be a good one and not just another movie flop.
About Storm shadow,just a suggestion,they can cast the son of Sho Kosugi, Kane Kosugi ,he appeared as one of the cast in D.O.A.,he really fits the role.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 8, 2007)

You know, Ray Park has set himself up quiet well with the fanboys.  After playing Darth Maul, Toad, and Snake Eyes, he could hypothetically retire from acting and spend the rest of his life renting himself out to fan conventions.
I have seen vids of him at conventions doing demos and meeting the fans.
Good for him!

AoG


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 9, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> You know, Ray Park has set himself up quiet well with the fanboys.  After playing Darth Maul, Toad, and Snake Eyes, he could hypothetically retire from acting and spend the rest of his life renting himself out to fan conventions.
> I have seen vids of him at conventions doing demos and meeting the fans.
> Good for him!
> 
> AoG



Ha! (it's funny 'cause it's true!)


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Dec 18, 2007)

Wasn't Ray Park also slated to play Iron Fist in the movie of the same name? Or has that just been lost in the Hollywood jungle?

Kane Kosugi would be excellent as Storm Shadow, but Mark Dacascos would be great too. I bet they could coax him away from Iron Chef for a while.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 19, 2007)

Stormshadow and Scarlett have been cast:  http://www.superherohype.com/news/topnews.php?id=6622


----------



## arnisador (Dec 19, 2007)

Hmmm, not very big names...but I suppose they have a lot of shoes to fill there.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh gods.


I just saw Stephen Sommers' name in the director's slot.


I seriously hope he don't make this a screwball comedy like The Dummy or Van Hopeless.

This has got to be done straight or it's no goddamn good. Gotta feel at least somewhat like a WWII movie as far as atmospphere or all is lost.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Dec 19, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> You know, Ray Park has set himself up quiet well with the fanboys.  After playing Darth Maul, Toad, and Snake Eyes, he could hypothetically retire from acting and spend the rest of his life renting himself out to fan conventions.
> I have seen vids of him at conventions doing demos and meeting the fans.
> Good for him!
> 
> AoG



Which costume would he wear?

Darth Toad?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2007)

Three actors on assignment in "G.I. Joe"



> Rachel Nichols ("P2"), Adewale Akinnuoye-Agbaje ("Lost") and Said Taghmaoui ("The Kite Runner") will join Sienna Miller and Ray Park in the live-action movie based on the popular military doll and its comic-book and cartoon series spinoffs.
> [...]
> Nichols will play a skilled martial artist who specializes in hand-to-hand combat and counterintelligence. Akinnuoye-Agbaje will play an ordnance expert, and Taghmaoui the team's communications specialist. Miller will play the Baroness, known for her espionage skills.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Dec 20, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> "At last we will reveal ourselves to GI Joe! At last we will have revenge!"
> 
> Hopefully he will have more than 2 lines this time.


 
How can he have any lines?  Snake Eyes is mute.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 20, 2007)

fnorfurfoot said:


> How can he have any lines? Snake Eyes is mute.


 
That was covered earlier in this duscussion.

AoG


----------



## Blindside (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, unfortunately this guarantees that this movie is going to suck, has he ever acted in an even decent movie? 

http://movies.msn.com/movies/hitlist/01-08-08_4?gt1=7701

Ugh, here is to hoping its a bit part.


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 9, 2008)

Blindside said:


> Well, unfortunately this guarantees that this movie is going to suck, has he ever acted in an even decent movie?
> 
> http://movies.msn.com/movies/hitlist/01-08-08_4?gt1=7701
> 
> Ugh, here is to hoping its a bit part.


 
Oh God.  Welp with that, my expectations just went out of the window.
I will look forward to The Incredible Hulk, Ironman, The Dark Knight and Harry Potter this year.

Marlon Wayans.....*shudders*


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 9, 2008)

Do they KNOW what they are doing? They HAVE to know that between the Brussels crap and this cast they've shot themselves in the foot before the film's even released......???!?!?!?!?!!


----------



## Blindside (Jan 9, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Do they KNOW what they are doing? They HAVE to know that between the Brussels crap and this cast they've shot themselves in the foot before the film's even released......???!?!?!?!?!!


 
If it is any consolation, no Brussells.

http://movies.ign.com/articles/832/832609p1.html


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 9, 2008)

Blindside said:


> If it is any consolation, no Brussells.
> 
> http://movies.ign.com/articles/832/832609p1.html


 

The hiring of Marlon Wayans overshadows this......

G.I "Little Man" Joe

*shudders*

The hiring of Marlon Wayans now makes me believe that pigs can fly and in my avatar....that dog's hair is real and not a toupee


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## AceHBK (Jan 9, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


>


 
:lfao:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 9, 2008)

Ouch.
Didn't he ruin the D&D movie as well?

AoG


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes.

Although it didn't have far to fail on its own either.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 10, 2008)

A lot has me worried about this movie's quality.  My concern does not lie so much in Marlon, he's done a coupel great dramatic roles when he's not doign a movie with his brothers.  Requiem For A Dream was one of those heartredingly great movies.


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 21, 2008)

First Snake Eyes pics!!!

http://www.superherohype.com/news/gijoenews.php?id=6958


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 22, 2008)

At least they got the Arashikage clan hexagram right.


----------

